# Amnesia Tinder Adventures Pt.3 (POST DATE)



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 14, 2020)

*First off I want to make it clear I don't make these threads to brag. The points of these threads are
1. To give members here a real life story example on how I escalate on dates to sex*
_*2. To give members here any red pills that real Tinder using females drop on my dates
3. To give members here hope that even if oldcels like me can bang young hot women, so don't stress if it takes longer than you wish to get your surgeries*_


*21 Years old*






























*Date Overview

While she was on the way over to my house she called me to tell me she was running late, I think my voice was shaking a bit or I sounded really nervous cause she was like "are you ok, is everything ok?" I think she could sense the aspie in me tbh. She called a second time and asked if I was ok and if I had Covid or anything, I said no and told her where to park when she got to my place. I went out to meet her and hopped in her car to help her find a parking place, immediately she was smiling and didn't seem weirded out.

We get inside my apartment, she's wearing grey leggings, form fitting ones that like go up the butt crack so u can see the outline of the butt crack when the girl is wearing them, she's wearing a white loose t shirt too. She tells me she had to wear casual lounging clothes to make her parents non suspect anything since she told them she was just going over to a female friends house to sleep over. We sit on my couch and chat, I pour us a drink (vodka and cranberry.)

She tells me she broke up with her BF 3 weeks ago and this is the first date shes been on. Her BF situation was, she was friends and ONLY friends with him (never did they hook up) for 2 years and one night they were drunk and made out and then dated from there. They moved in together and things got progressively worse. He cheated on her once, and he was a bum, she ended up having to cover his rent a lot. She said the sex wasn't even good. He was a white guy and SHORTER than her, she said he would make a big deal out of it when she wore high heels. When I pressed her about if height was a big deal to her in a man she said because of HIM she now has a height requirement where the guy MUST BE taller than her when she's wearing heels. (she is 5'7'' barefoot.)

We keep talking she asks about me and I tell her the (false) story of how I was a male stripper in Vegas and performed at bachelorette parties. IMMEDIATELY she perks up and starts fanning herself saying wow that's hot, and that she now wants another drink. She is clearly VERY interested and visibly more turned on now that I said that. She is listening to my (false) stories about how I would dress up in various outfits like construction worker, police, firefighter and dance. She makes another comment about it being hotter in my apartment. 

Just FYI at this point we are sitting across each other on the same couch no physical contact at all, we're just chatting and laughing, good vibes.
The subject changes to tv shows, general interests. She says she hates the USA cause of muh Trump and racist white people. She wants to move out of the US, when I ask where she says Iceland or New Zealand, or Spain. We talk about tv shows and both like The Office so we agree to go into my bedroom to watch an episode.

In my bedroom we're laying on my bed still chatting casually, an episode is playing but we're not paying attention but chatting. This is where I make my move, I look at her leggings and say wow those look really comfortable as I stroke the leggings up her legs towards her pussy and she says that they are verrrrry comfy. I just lean in right there and start making out. Things escalate from there hard and our clothes are coming off. When we get to the underwear she is wearing these very sexy victorias secret lingerie. I make a comment about her wearing them, she says she wanted to go all out for me once she knew I was real.

My shirt comes off and she makes a comment about how she is not surprised I was a stripper and how sexy I am. Foreplay happens, I eat her out first, she is shaking from it all, she says she never gets this sensitive so quick before. I eat her out till she cums, maybe 7 minutes. Then I come up and she wants to suck me, she sucks me for 5 minutes or so and we go to fuck. She puts up a light hesitation as she sees I'm about to put it in with no condom. she says "do u have any STD's, I reply never have." I put it in raw. About 5 minutes into it I ask if shes on birth control and she says no "just pull out and cum in my mouth."

We fuck for the next few hours on and off, she says she came total 6 times through the night. I came twice on her boobs and in her mouth once, she swallowed. She said I was big and it hurt when I went too deep. One time I told her I was about to cum and she said just do it in her, and she'll get the plan B pill after (lol whore) I said naw and pulled out.

She went to sleep and I was awake so I snuck out to my front room and went on my laptop till she woke up the next morning. We fucked again and she left





General redpills dropped/ misc comments


TBH I am sorry I actually made that thread asking you guys for questions so late that I didnt have time to read it befoer she came over, I will try to ask those questions to the next girl


10 minutes into the meeting her she made a comment about the first text we exchanged that I didnt have an iphone and that I should get one
Shes 21 been in 2 relationships dunno her slay count, it didn't come up organically
She has done 2 FFF threesomes, likes how women eat out better than men
Says I was "probably the biggest" cock she's taken (I am running off viagra and cialis same time) my cock is 7.25 x 5.2 
She lost virginity at 15
Shes never done hard drugs
She hates trump, hates white people, hates conservatives, talked about her ethnic studies class
Is a vegan and believes ants have souls
She is against plastic surgery for men and says only boob jobs and tummy tucks are acceptable
She has only dated white guys, but has slept with other hispanic guys, she didnt mention any other races
She has a vibrator and the most she masturbated in a day was 3 times. 
Her fav type of porn is gangbang hardcore stuff
She liked to be dominated during sex, some rough stuff (not hardcore) BUT ALL WOMEN LOVE THIS, why do I even mention it anymore
She said nothing is more annoying than a short man who acts tough, overcompensating for his shortness
She thinks white privilege is real
She said she would be open to polyamory 
Oldest guy she was ever with was 24 (not including me)
She also said girls squirting is just them peeing, and not real

I remember telling her a story about my last breakup and how I copped with cideo games and masturbating for weeks, she laughed and said "thats prob what my ex is doing rn, as I am fucking u." BRUTAL



EDIT/ADDITIONS: 

Dog pill, she has 4 dogs, they are rescues from the street, 2 are Pitbull mixes
ADDITIONAL NOTE: All 3 of the girls I have fucked in the last 4 days have told me that they like facial hair like I have in my pics, I have shaved every time these girls have come over. Maybe facial hair pill is real*.* Maybe I shouldnt clean shave. I've been doing it cause of the younger demographic of women I have been going for, but even these 18/19/21 year olds seem to have a preference for facial hair (at least a stated preference) *@Kade @Oldcel






*AS ALWAYS I WILL UPDATE THE THREAD IF I REMEMBER MORE

TELL ME IF U GUYS LIKE THE LONG DETAILED STORY, OR IS IT TOO LONG (POLL)*


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 14, 2020)

emnesia am ur #1 fan


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 14, 2020)

stop doing this dawg


----------



## Copeful (Dec 14, 2020)

Great thread Amnesia!


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 14, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> stop doing this dawg


Why? I am giving valuable information based on my life experiences. Most of the forum shitposts random stuff.


----------



## MedAncientGod (Dec 14, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Why? I am giving valuable information based on my life experiences. Most of the forum shitposts random stuff.


These niggas really out here fucking using status halo for better reacts, nice.


----------



## Copeful (Dec 14, 2020)

@MakinItHappen


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Dec 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 14, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> @MakinItHappen


i'm sorry I don't have time to reply to everyone 
you all are just below me


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 14, 2020)

not impressed


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Dec 14, 2020)

teles


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 14, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 870730


Weird, I don't remember sending this?


----------



## Troika (Dec 14, 2020)

Didn't you post this story before?

Edit: Godfucking dammit I'm an idiot. Should have read the username before posting.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 14, 2020)

Troika said:


> Didn't you post this story before?


Not that I remember? Is someone larping as me?


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 14, 2020)

tales from the mental asylum


----------



## Deleted member 11221 (Dec 14, 2020)

just read the whole thing, good story bro


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 14, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> tales from the mental asylum


I showed proof?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Copemaxxing (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## onnysk (Dec 14, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *She Is a vegan and believes ants have souls*









brbbrah said:


> *I remember telling her a story about my last breakup and how I copped with cideo games and masturbating for weeks, she laughed and said "thats prob what my ex is doing rn, as I am fucking u." BRUTAL*










solid larp

8/10


----------



## Copemaxxing (Dec 14, 2020)

*WHAT AMNESIA THINKS HE SAID IN THIS THREAD:*


brbbrah said:


> *First off I want to make it clear I don't make these threads to brag. The points of these threads are
> 1. To give members here a real life story example on how I escalate on dates to sex*
> _*2. To give members here any red pills that real Tinder using females drop on my dates
> 3. To give members here hope that even if oldcels like me can bang young hot women, so don't stress if it takes longer than you wish to get your surgeries*_
> ...





*WHAT I HAVE READ: “HELLO I AM AMNESIA AND I HAVE SEX“*


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Dec 14, 2020)

dn rd amnesia sorry


----------



## UltimateMan (Dec 14, 2020)

"Hahaha lol am me I had sex virgins, not bragging just want to tell you my life experiences, did I mention I had sex?"


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> *First off I want to make it clear I don't make these threads to brag. The points of these threads are
> 1. To give members here a real life story example on how I escalate on dates to sex*
> _*2. To give members here any red pills that real Tinder using females drop on my dates
> 3. To give members here hope that even if oldcels like me can bang young hot women, so don't stress if it takes longer than you wish to get your surgeries*_
> ...


Too long jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 1, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> *First off I want to make it clear I don't make these threads to brag. The points of these threads are
> 1. To give members here a real life story example on how I escalate on dates to sex*
> _*2. To give members here any red pills that real Tinder using females drop on my dates
> 3. To give members here hope that even if oldcels like me can bang young hot women, so don't stress if it takes longer than you wish to get your surgeries*_
> ...


@Amnesia this is about you Irwin


----------



## wallace (Dec 21, 2021)

I didn’t read the whole thing but you don’t look like an oldcel. 23 max maybe


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 25, 2021)

bjmo


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 18, 2022)

Copemaxxing said:


>


miss those two, especially the one on the right


----------

